# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporada de nieves 2014-2015

## sergi1907

La nieve cubre el Pirineo y deja espesores de hasta 40 centímetros.


La nieve cayó abundantemente en Benasque y dejó esta bucólica imagen en Llanos del Hospital. - Foto: JORGE MAYORAL

El frío ha tardado en llegar pero finalmente ha irrumpido como si fuera pleno invierno. Las temperaturas han caído entre 8 y 10 grados en toda la comunidad aragonesa y la nieve, que hasta ahora había hecho acto de presencia de manera débil, cubrió ayer todo el Pirineo con un manto que en cotas superiores a los 2.000 metros de altitud alcanzó los 40 centímetros de espesor.

Unas nevadas que se repitieron anoche en las zonas altas de las montañas, incluidas las de la Ibérica, y que para algunos constituyen un presagio de lo que puede ser una buena temporada de esquí.

El paso de un frente de borrascas, ya anunciado por los meteorólogos, barrió todo Aragón, aunque con desigual repercusión. En el Pirineo oriental, en Cerler, se recogieron 35 litros por metro cuadrado de precipitación, la mayor parte en forma sólida, mientras que por capitales de provincia, Huesca registró 13 litros, y Zaragoza y Teruel, 7.

Aunque otoñales, estas nieves ya provocaron la salida de máquinas para limpiar las carreteras de montaña y en la A-139, que conduce a Llanos del Hospital, fue necesario el uso de cadenas para circular por ella.



TERMÓMETROS MÁS BAJOS 

Los espesores variaron entre los 10 y los 40 centímetros de las cotas altas (más de 2.000 metros), pero hoy podrían ser mayores dado que anoche, las precipitaciones siguieron siendo de nieve en las zonas del Pirineo y el Prepirineo.

Para hoy, la Agencia de Meteorología prevé temperaturas igualmente bajas, con madrugadas más frescas, y máximas sin grandes cambios respecto a ayer. El cierzo seguirá soplando moderado, con rachas localmente fuertes.

En el tercio norte de la comunidad el cielo estará muy nuboso o cubierto con precipitaciones débiles a moderadas, más frecuentes e intensas en la divisoria fronteriza, y ocasionalmente acompañadas de tormentas.

El resto permanecerá nuboso o muy nuboso, sin descartar algunas precipitaciones débiles en la Ibérica y en el extremo oriental de la comunidad.

Por capitales de provincia, las temperaturas oscilarán entre los 3 grados de mínima de Teruel y los 15 grados de máxima de Zaragoza.

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...os_982124.html

----------

frfmfrfm (05-nov-2014)

----------


## No Registrado

¡Qué buena noticia que nieve!

Ya iba siendo hora. Ahora, que no causen mal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En estos dos mapas podemos ver la nieve caída ayer y la prevista en los próximos 5 días

----------

frfmfrfm (05-nov-2014),sergi1907 (05-nov-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la sierra de Guadarrama ha nevado intensamente. Y se nota bastante frío. La moto se queda en el garaje.



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

Las estaciones de esquí y los alojamientos esperan que, tras las últimas nevadas, la temporada coja ritmo.

Este fin semana próximo podría suponer un punto de inflexión en la temporada blanca aragonesa, que hasta el momento, a excepción de las fechas navideñas y de jornadas muy puntuales, está siendo discreta tanto para las estaciones de esquí como para los alojamientos de montaña.

Las nevadas de los últimos días han propiciado la apertura de nuevos sectores en las pistas del Pirineo, que ya ofertan más de 250 kilómetros esquiables. Será el primer fin de semana completo para Panticosa, abierta desde el pasado domingo y tanto Cerler como Formigal han incrementado sustancialmente su recorrido. Las turolenses (Javalambre y Valdelinares) mantienen el 100% de su superficie esquiable. 

La previsión metereológica, a pesar de las ligeras precipitaciones en forma de nieve que se esperan a lo largo de la jornada del sábado en gran parte de las estaciones, es favorable, sobre todo en la soleada jornada del domingo. 

Así, se espera que los niveles de afluencia de público asciendan progresivamente conforme los visitantes comprueben en primera persona el buen estado de las pistas.

Las asociaciones turísticas muestran un optimismo prudente, conscientes de lo mucho que está costando impulsar la presente temporada. La ocupación oscilará entre el 50 y 70%.

​Aramón
El Grupo Aramón presenta 181 kilómetros esquiables y 168 pistas para este fin de semana en las estaciones de Cerler, Formigal-Panticosa, Javalambre y Vadelinares. "Gracias a las nevadas de la última semana, los centros invernales oscenses van a poder abrir un mayor número de kilómetros esquiables en todos sus sectores", indican.
Cerler
"En Cerler se está trabajando en el acondicionamiento del sector de Canal Amplía y, además, ya está disponible el descenso esquiable más largo de España, la pista '9 km', que parte desde el sector Gallinero (cota 2.360 metros) y funaliza en El Molino (cota 1.500 metros)", explican desde Aramón.

Así, la previsión es que hayan 57 kilómetros esquiables de nieve en polvo de entre 25 y 170 centímetros de espesor repartidos en 50 pistas.
Formigal-Panticosa
En Formigal destaca la apertura del telesquí Tramacastilla en Sextas-Tres Hombres, por lo que el sector tendrá por primera vez todos sus remontes disponibles. Además, entrará en funcionamiento el Ratrac hasta la cabaña de la Glera.

En el sector Panticosa, que abrió por primera vez sus instalaciones el pasado domingo, se podría añadir la zona de Sabocos, con cuatro de sus cinco remontes, así como todo el área de Petrosos. Los esquiadores ya tienen disponible la nueva pista del sector Panticosa, Estrimal, que conecta la estación con el mismo pueblo.

En total, 89 pistas que suman 95 kilómetros esquiables de nieve en polvo de entre 20-90 centímetros de espesor.

Javalambre y Valderinares
"Las estaciones turolenses mantienen el 100% de su superficie esquiable, con todos los remontes y pistas en funcionamiento", comentan desde Aramón.

Además, la producción de nieve de estos últimos días ha permitido incrementar los espesores de las pistas hasta superar el metro de nieve.

En Javalambre se espera que estén abiertas 16 pistas que sumen 14,6 kilómetros esquiables de nieve polvo-dura con un espesor de entre 40 y 110 centímetros. Además, ya estará disponible el snowpark para los aficionados al freestyle.

Valderinares abrirá 13 pistas, hasta llegar a los 14,4 kilómetros esquiables de nieve polvo-dura de un espesor que oscilará entre 50 y 115 centímetros.

Astún
​"La estación abrirá un total de 51 pistas y 15 remontes, que pondrán a disposición del cliente más de 40 kilómetros de nieve en polvo", señala Andrés Pita, director comercial de la estación de esquí de Astún, quien considera que "el estado de las pistas, tras las precipitaciones de los últimos días, es espectacular".

Por ello, continúa, "confiamos en que los días grandes están por llegar, ya que además de la mejora del estado de la nieve, tradicionalmente los fines de semana posteriores a Navidad son flojos en cuanto a público y a partir de la última semana de enero los registros mejoran progresivamente".

En referencia a la previsión metereológica, comenta que "el sábado, a pesar de que se esperan algunas precipitaciones débiles, se podrá practicar el esquí sin ningún problema". 

Candanchú
​"La intención es abrir más recorrido que el fin de semana pasado. Concretamente esperamos llegar hasta los 36 kilómetros esquiables repartidos en 40 pistas", indica Antonio Bentué, representante de la estación de esquí de Candanchú, quien también advierte que "el estado de la nieve en estos momentos es fabuloso y los escolares que han visitado las pistas durante la semana ya han podido comprobarlo"

Sobre la afluencia de público, Bentué reconoce que "la climatología puede condicionar algo, ya que el sábado por la mañana dan leves precipitaciones en forma de nieve" y espera que el soleado domingo sea "el mejor día".

"La previsión es que sea un gran fin de semana. Después del mal arranque de la temporada, debido a la falta de nieve, la gente está con muchas ganas de esquiar", concluye. 

Optimismo prudente entre las asociaciones del sector
Amparo Lecumberri, presidenta de la Asociación de Empresarios de la Jacetania, a la que están adscritos más de 30 alojamientos repartidos por Candanchú, Canfranc o Jaca, recuerda que a la temporada le está costando mucho arrancar y la gente todavía no se ha concienciado de la llegada del invierno.

Por ello, espera que las cifras de este fin de semana, que oscilarán entre el 50 y 60% de ocupación, mejoren progresivamente hasta el llenazo que se prevé para San Valentín.

Lecumberri lamenta que debido al concepto equivocado que muchas personas tienen de lo que es un temporal adverso, no se animan más a acudir a la montaña. Las precipitaciones que se esperan para el sábado no deberían suponer ningún problema para los visitantes. Tenemos un servicio de quitanieves fantástico y las conexiones de las pistas con los alojamientos del Valle de Aragón son maravillosas, ensalza.

Por último, y en referencia a la oferta conjunta que en el arranque de la temporada presentaron los hoteles del valle y las estaciones de Astún y Candanchú, comenta que también se mantiene a la espera de un empujón definitivo que llegará cuando la gente se conciencie de que el invierno ha llegado para quedarse.

Las previsiones son que este fin de semana mejore al pasado, que fue bastante flojo. Las nevadas que han caído en las útimas fechas nos hacen pensar que, Navidad aparte, este puede ser el mejor fin de semana de enero, dice Ángel Bandrés, director de la Asociación Turística Valle del Aragón, quien considera que el clima juega un papel fundamental y hace que los registros de pernoctaciones sean muy irregulares y establezcan notables diferencias entre los alojamientos que están a pie de pista y los que no.

Según Bandrés, tanto a las pistas como a los alojamientos les está costando mantener el pulso a la temporada, pero espera que la cosa mejorare a medida que avanza la temporada, teniendo este fin de semana como punto de inflexión.

Opinión que suscribe en gran parte José Luis Hernández, gerente de la Asociación Turística Valle de Benasque, quien advierte que este mes supone pérdidas para los hoteles, ya que tienen contratado a todo su personal y debido a la cuesta de enero han de hacer frente a una muy baja ocupación, sobre todo entre semana.

Para él, el bajón tras la Navidad ha sido abusivo este año y culpa en gran parte a las informaciones sobre la metereología que recibe la sociedad. Cuando comenzó la temporada no había nieve y la gente no se animaba a venir y ahora, que se están sucediendo las precipitaciones, se lanzan alertas de temporal que también les echan para atrás, lamenta.

Aún así, Fernández prevé que hacia febrero mejoren las cifras de ocupación, que este fin de semana rondarán el 70% en Cerler y el 50% en Benasque.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/depor...4_1101033.html

----------

frfmfrfm (22-ene-2015),Jonasino (01-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

*El temporal mantiene en alerta a 31 provincias por nieve, lluvia y viento.
Un hombre de 70 años muere al ser arrastrado el vehículo que conducía por el río Odrón.
Hay riesgo importante por fuertes nevadas y rachas de viento en el Cantábrico y la costa sur catalana.*


El País / EFE Madrid 1 FEB 2015 - 12:07 CET 

El temporal que azota España este fin de semana mantiene en alerta a una treintena de provincias sobre todo en la mitad norte de la península, además de Baleares, la costa levantina y Melilla. La Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet) prevé para este domingo, en el área cantábrica y Pirineos, precipitaciones localmente persistentes, y de nieve a partir de entre 300 y 600 metros. El temporal también se ha cobrado este sábado la vida de un hombre, de 70 años, al ser arrastrado el vehículo que conducía por el río Odrón, cuyo caudal era muy superior al habitual a consecuencia del temporal de lluvia y nieve que afecta a la totalidad de la Comunidad foral.

Se prevé cielo nuboso con precipitaciones en el extremo norte peninsular, este de Castilla y León y del Sistema Central, norte del Sistema Ibérico y Baleares, que serán más intensas en el cantábrico y Pirineo occidental, donde serán localmente persistentes. No se descarta algún chubasco débil y disperso en otras zonas del tercio norte y zonas de montaña de la mitad norte peninsular y del este de Andalucía, y en el norte de islas canarias de más relieve.

La cota de nieve se situará a 300 metros en el nordeste peninsular, donde hay alerta naranja por nevadas en Asturias, Cantabria Norte de León, País Vasco, Navarra, norte de León, Burgos y Palencia. En el resto de la Península, entre 400 a 800 metros.

En el resto, el cielo estará poco nuboso o despejado, aunque el viento será protagonista en el norte de España y Baleares. Las rachas, que pueden llegar a ser muy fuertes, tienen a disminuir de intensidad, aunque mantienen en alerta naranja toda la costa cantábrica. También es naranja la alerta en la costa de Tarragona y Girona, así como en el norte de Castellón.

Las temperaturas bajan en todo el país, pero el descenso será más acusado en la mitad sur peninsular. Durante la madrugada, se han producido heladas en gran parte del interior, más intensas en zonas de montaña.

La borrasca no dejó este sábado finalmente las intensas lluvias que se esperaban, aunque sí causó algunas inundaciones por desbordamiento de ríos, problemas de transportes y un herido en Almería al caer derribado por el viento un poste sobre el coche en el que viajaba. Se espera que el temporal siga afectando a la Península hasta el miércoles, según las previsiones de AEMET.

----------

Jonasino (01-feb-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Los nevazos que están cayendo en la mitad norte de la Península son de escánndalo. Medio metro o incluso un metro en cotas relativamente bajas. Y en las altas de tres metros para arriba. Vereis el deshielo como van a bajar los rios...

----------

